

You Guys Realize the Apple Watch Is Going to Flop, Right? - jgrahamc
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3042987/you-guys-realize-the-apple-watch-is-going-to-flop-right

======
melling
You do realize these types of articles are just noise? If it wins or fails, it
adds no value to debate it ahead of time.

------
stevep98
I wonder how well the gold version is going to sell. People will spend
thousands on a gold watch that will last them many years (decades). But will
they spend thousands on a gold watch that will be obsolete in a few years?
Will Apple offer a trade-in?

~~~
wodenokoto
There are companies that will replace your iPhone casing with a gold casing. I
bet the mark-up is huge and that the market is much bigger for watches than
for phones.

------
skeoh
> it has given us the iPod (the prototypical MP3 player), the iPhone (the
> prototypical smartphone), the Macbook Air (the prototypical laptop), and the
> iPad (the prototypical tablet).

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I believe none of these were prototypical.

~~~
ArkyBeagle
Archetypical?

------
RexRollman
I have to admit that I don't see the point in it. Maybe this will be one of
those instances where I am just blind to its appeal.

